# Good mallet head wood?



## Babamba (Aug 16, 2021)

Will be making a couple mallets, and im mainly going for what paul sellers has, solid block with replceable sliding handle.
He says cedar elm and osage orange are his choices, which I dont see anythign wrong with. Problem is, I cant seem to really find it anywhere near where I live (alabama)
What are some alternatives that are good? (From looking into it a little, some people seem to say that really dense woods can be brittle, so its not suitable for a mallet head?)
I'm just assuming most hardwoods in the 1600-2100 range on the Janka hardness scale are suitable for making mallet heads. What are your choices / recommendations?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 16, 2021)

A mallet is one of those things to me that you beat up and replace often. So I use whatever hardwood I have on hand at the time. Walnut, hard maple, oak, hickory if I can find it, etc. Osage is good too but kinda scarce around me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 16, 2021)

Dogwood is reputable in the mallet world. As is hophornbeam and post oak

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Aug 16, 2021)

Apple or most fruit tree wood should offer quality mallet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 16, 2021)

Your area should have some of @phinds black locust... I have a stack of green log form black locust but you may want to get dry stuffs. They dont split as easily around the handle insert


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Aug 16, 2021)

I love those lignum vitae mallets I see sometimes in woodworking groups I would like to have one myself


----------



## Babamba (Aug 16, 2021)

Gonzalodqa said:


> I love those lignum vitae mallets I see sometimes in woodworking groups I would like to have one myself


I'm convinced that stuff is a woodworking urban legend, and thag it doesnt actually exist.
But really though, its supposed to be the hardest wood, right? Really hard and dense things are naturally more prone to cracking, right? (Like glass, its near impossible to scratch but pretty easy to shatter)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 16, 2021)

I've made, and used extensively, mallets from white oak and black locust. Been using both for years and I don't see them wearing out in my lifetime. Greg is correct though, use whatever dense hardwood you have at hand. 

Mine are all sliding block style and are laminated heads.


----------



## Bigg081 (Aug 16, 2021)

I used curly maple when I made this one. Its worn very little. 

worn very little.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 16, 2021)

A walnut whammer!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Aug 16, 2021)

Babamba said:


> I'm convinced that stuff is a woodworking urban legend, and thag it doesnt actually exist.
> But really though, its supposed to be the hardest wood, right? Really hard and dense things are naturally more prone to cracking, right? (Like glass, its near impossible to scratch but pretty easy to shatter)


??? You should go check it’s mechanical properties. I have never seen anyone shatter a lignum vitae mallet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 17, 2021)

Babamba said:


> But really though, its supposed to be the hardest wood, right?


No, but it is up there


> Really hard and dense things are naturally more prone to cracking, right?


No, not at all. Where are you getting this mis-information? Do you think steel is prone to cracking? It isn't and neither is lignum vitae.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Aug 17, 2021)

Hophornbeam, Live oak, any elm would work. Most locust wood ought to be fine. Crabapple or apple wood.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 17, 2021)

I have one I made from Pecan and 2 that I made from old bowling pins. All have been used a lot through the years and show minimum wear and tare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 17, 2021)

ironman123 said:


> I have one I made from Pecan and 2 that I made from old bowling pins. All have been used a lot through the years and show minimum wear and tare.


Bowling pins are typically hard maple...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 17, 2021)

I have elm if you want some. Grabbed this one off the top. 4x4x15

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 17, 2021)

How about curly Chinese chestnut

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 17, 2021)

My neighbor tore off his old deck and it had ipe ballisters. At least we're pretty sure it's ipe. Those things are hard as a rock. Very tough to saw anyway. I bet if you could cut one and drill a hole for a handle that would make a nice mallet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Joker9 (Aug 18, 2021)

A friend of mine had about 500 old bowling pins , I made a few and had a class on mallet making on a lathe. HOWEVER, Bowling pins are weighted, so 1 may be solid, another may have a hollow. All in all its a fund and esy way to make a mallet


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Aug 19, 2021)

Joker9 said:


> A friend of mine had about 500 old bowling pins , I made a few and had a class on mallet making on a lathe. HOWEVER, Bowling pins are weighted, so 1 may be solid, another may have a hollow. All in all its a fund and esy way to make a mallet


For many years a bowling pin, unaltered, in it's natural skin, was my go to mallet for banging on the back of my riving froe to split rounds in half for bowl carving. They're much more fun at the shooting range though.

Dogwood has a history going back in woodworking literature for many centuries. Was a favorite of Bodgers for splitting of rounds with a froe. But I agree with others, whatever you have on hand will get the job done. Hell, I turned my first one from a discarded maple bed post. Thirty some years later and it's still on my bench.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 19, 2021)

persimmon - worked for golf clubs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 19, 2021)

I still have a set of persimmon woods. Used them for many years, even after all the metal headed ones came out. I loved the sound of a well-struck ball off of a persimmon wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Aug 19, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I still have a set of persimmon woods. Used them for many years, even after all the metal headed ones came out. I loved the sound of a well-struck ball off of a persimmon wood.


How often have you heard that "well-struck" sound????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 19, 2021)

Bigg081 said:


> How often have you heard that "well-struck" sound????


Actually, quite often years ago. When I was playing regularly, usually three rounds a week, I was a 15 handicap and then I hurt my back and went downhill fast. Love the game, however.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Aug 19, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I still have a set of persimmon woods. Used them for many years, even after all the metal headed ones came out. I loved the sound of a well-struck ball off of a persimmon wood.


Haha. IMHO, golf balls are more fun at the rifle range too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Babamba (Aug 19, 2021)

Bigg081 said:


> I used curly maple when I made this one. Its worn very little. View attachment 214412worn very little.


beautiful mallet. I, unfortunately, don't have a lathe. I couldn't imagine making something like that with the tools I do have.


----------



## Babamba (Aug 19, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> A walnut whammer!View attachment 214413View attachment 214414





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I have elm if you want some. Grabbed this one off the top. 4x4x15
> 
> View attachment 214478


Thanks, but I'm reading that elm's janka hardness is ~830. I'm hoping I can find something harder than that.


----------



## Babamba (Aug 19, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> How about curly Chinese chestnut
> 
> View attachment 214479


I'm not familiar with curly chinese chestnut, but I dont think this will be a suitable candidate either, as its density isn't high enough. Thank you for posting though!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 20, 2021)

Option c or d
Ask around the farm community. See if anyone is selling locust posts. They usually sell the whole 7 foot post for 10 to 20 bucks. Buy one with a big knot in it. The farmers dont like them cause they cant drive staples into the knots. Then you can cut the mallet out of crotch wood

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Toad (Aug 29, 2021)

I have used hard maple and hickory with good results .


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 31, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> How about curly Chinese chestnut
> 
> View attachment 214479


Do you have a price with shipping to 18460 for the curly Chinese chestnut?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 31, 2021)

I've already promised it. Just haven't gotten around to posting in a thread. Sorry Mark. I have a 7x7x4 3/4 piece here but it's not as curly as the other one. You can see some curl in it though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 31, 2021)

And this piece. Not as big but the curl is a little better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 1, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> And this piece. Not as big but the curl is a little better
> 
> View attachment 215375
> 
> View attachment 215376


I was thinking about it for a reference sample. I have one sample with light curl, but thought one with consistent curl would be wise. Heavy curl or feather curl also lacking in the reference collection. Don't want curl caused by knots or branches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 1, 2021)

I'll see if I have anything in your size requirements. 1/2×4×6?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 2, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'll see if I have anything in your size requirements. 1/2×4×6?


finish at 3" wide, 6" long by 1/2" thick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hatch (Oct 8, 2021)

I’m very late to this post however, if you haven’t made this mallet yet may I offer a thought. What wood are you going to hit with the mallet? Chisel handles? One will need to be sacrificed over time so do you want to remake a mallet or a chisel handle down the road. If you can make the out of the same wood.hornbeam chisel handle hornbeam mallet. Just a thought.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 8, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'll see if I have anything in your size requirements. 1/2×4×6?


Did you ever find the wood Mark was looking for? Chuck


----------



## phinds (Oct 8, 2021)

Babamba said:


> What are some alternatives that are good?


I continue to believe that laminated mallet heads are the best. They are much stronger than a solid piece of comparable Janka value, AND they avoid the need to find thick pieces. You don't have to do a fancy laminated handled the way I did, just use some wood that has some spring to it, or wrap in cord as I did, which are both good ways to protect your wrist from excessive vibration.




__





my first (and probably only) mallet


Occasionally I need a whacker that is softer than a steel hammer and harder than a rubber mallet and, being the professional that I am, I just smack things with a two by four, or a smaller piece of wood if that's what's called for or just whatever's laying around, unless it's the dog. having...



woodbarter.com


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 8, 2021)

I did. He has it now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 8, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I did. He has it now.


@Nature Man 

Sorry guys, my bad. Yes, wood arrived in great condition on 9-13-21, weighing 4 lbs. even. It has lost 3.5 ounces since. I plan to cut out an over-sized blank next month to assist the drying process.

Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

